# Haworthia truncata, crystal mimic



## TimV (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a nice one, about 5 years from seed. You can see how crystalline the plant looks, like so much quartz where they grow. I notice also that there's great variation in the patterns on the top of the leaves between plants. If I'd have know that I'd have planted dozens just for the joy of that genetic variation. I've got two plants, though, so I should be able to get seed when they bloom.

The picture doesn't do it justice. Running your finger along the top of the leaves, it really does feel like stone. They shine a bit as well, and I can easily see how herbivores really do mistake this plant for stone. This is about three inches long, so naturally a very slow grower.

Notice the whitish lines, the irregular outside patterns of the leaves and the little dimples on top, which are all designed to make the plant look like a naturally occurring crystal.

They only need water a half dozen times per year, and mostly just sit there without anyone to appreciate them. Which is a lesson in itself, since God makes things for HIS enjoyment primarily!!


----------

